# Brianna grapes



## Arne (Apr 18, 2015)

We stopped at a fairly new vineyard yesterday. Asked the fellow that owned it if he sold any buckets of juice, he replied "We don't juice the grapes, just sell them whole." We talked on for a while and he said he would sell some small amount of them. Mostly what I saw were Brianna strain. Not really knowing much about grapes, are the Brianna reds or whites. I didn't think to ask til we were already gone. If I get some of them I will probably be looking for help as in how to take care of them. He said to give him a call at the end of July and he could tell me more about when they would be ripe. Looks like I am going to learn how to make grape wine. He also says when these are picked they are destemed. That is a great plus in my book. Only other grape I made I was up til the wee hours of the morning picking the little buggers off their stems. Anything you can tell me about the Brianna grapes would be appreciated. Thanks, Arne.


----------



## havlikn (Apr 18, 2015)

It can make a nice semi sweet white wine.


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2015)

Arne, Brianna makes a really nice white wine. It has characteristics of a reisling. I believe GreginND is growing them so maybe he can come on and give you some advice.


----------



## GreginND (Apr 18, 2015)

I have found Brianna makes a terrific dry sparkling wine. I am going to experiment with doing a traditional Méthode Champenoise style on it soon.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2015)

Brianna make a nice white wine several different ways. It is an Elmer Swenson variety so it typically ripens around 20 brix. It has very nice aromatics and a taste of pineapple and tropical fruits. It has a nice moderate acidity and is pretty easy to work with. Don't worry if the gentleman picks them as low as 18 brix, just add sugar to bring up to about 20 to 21 brix. Sometimes in order to keep from getting a Labrusca character they are picked before fully ripening.


----------



## Arne (Apr 19, 2015)

I am going to keep in contact with him. Guess I'll find out this fall how these taste. Thanks for the responses. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Jul 28, 2015)

The man says towards the end of Aug. Also says his crop is not as big as it should be. Said the weather has cooperated but for some reason the big crop isn't there. Should be enough there for my little batch after he takes care of his commercial customers, tho. Told him if he doesn't have enough, let me know and we will try again next year. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 28, 2015)

Arne said:


> The man says towards the end of Aug. Also says his crop is not as big as it should be. Said the weather has cooperated but for some reason the big crop isn't there. Should be enough there for my little batch after he takes care of his commercial customers, tho. Told him if he doesn't have enough, let me know and we will try again next year. Arne.



Which winery are you getting them from?


----------



## Arne (Jul 30, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> Which winery are you getting them from?



Old Cellar Vineyard in Araphoe. Thought I would give it a try this year and if it works out ok was going to call you and see if you wanted to get on the bus with me. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 30, 2015)

Arne said:


> Old Cellar Vineyard in Araphoe. Thought I would give it a try this year and if it works out ok was going to call you and see if you wanted to get on the bus with me. Arne.



Sounds good, let me know. We went to some new wineries(for us anyway) out your way a month or so ago. Moonlight Ridge in Grand Island. They grow the grapes but James Arthur makes the wine for them.
Also stopped in Fairfield. Really small little town with a small wine operation.


----------



## Arne (Jul 31, 2015)

Ya get that close, stop in. There is a winery here you can have a tasting at and if you taste too much you can spend the night. LOL, Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 31, 2015)

Arne said:


> Ya get that close, stop in. There is a winery here you can have a tasting at and if you taste too much you can spend the night. LOL, Arne.



haha
I thought about that after the fact. We were pretty close to you. Next time I will take you up on it. Oh and I am sure I/we will "taste" too much.


----------



## Arne (Aug 30, 2015)

The man with the vineyard called Friday. Time to get the grapes. Wound up picking them myself. 100 lbs. Finished picking Sat. came home, destemed, crushed, and pressed. All that work and only about 6 gal. juice. Been in a fridge the rest of the weekend. Tomorrow morning time to warm them up a bit, check the acid and get them fermenting. Wish I could do pics. Finally have something to ferment this summer. I'll keep things posted. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Sep 2, 2015)

Pitched the yeast Monday. brought the s.g. up to 1.085, some nutrient and energizer. This morning have a vigorous ferment going on. It smells good, will see how things go. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 2, 2015)

Arne said:


> Pitched the yeast Monday. brought the s.g. up to 1.085, some nutrient and energizer. This morning have a vigorous ferment going on. It smells good, will see how things go. Arne.



So did you add some sugar to get the SG up?

What kind of yeast did you go with?


----------



## Arne (Sep 3, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> So did you add some sugar to get the SG up?
> 
> What kind of yeast did you go with?



Yep. The s.g. was approx. `1.070, Just bumped it up a little. Have to go see what yeast I used. I had 2 packs of one kind, one of another and just used the one I had 2 of. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 3, 2015)

Arne said:


> I had 2 packs of one kind, one of another and just used the one I had 2 of. Arne.



haha
So "whos" on first?


----------



## Arne (Sep 7, 2015)

After the scientific study which one to choose (see above) I wound up using premier cuvee. (red star) Just got back from the lake, the wine looks good, smells good. Will taste it one of these days. Stay tuned, we will see what happens with it. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Nov 8, 2015)

The brianna is clearing nicely. Has a bit of musty odor but tastes fine. About time to rack it again. Havn't done a white before, how long do you folks usually leave them in the carboy before bottling. I know it is not ready yet, thinking maybe late winter or early spring. That should give it 6 months or so in the carboy. Arne.


----------



## Julie (Nov 8, 2015)

Six months is pretty good, I normally let mine sit for a year. And have you thought of adding any tannins?


----------



## Arne (Nov 9, 2015)

Julie said:


> Six months is pretty good, I normally let mine sit for a year. And have you thought of adding any tannins?



I believe I did. Have to check my notes. This was a first for me so kinda experimenting along. Arne.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 9, 2015)

Tannins for a fruity white? I would have never tried that. That is daring.


----------



## Julie (Nov 9, 2015)

Lol, Rich, I have added cellaring tannins to Brianna and I am very happy with it. Actually I think the fruity flavor is more prominent and the mouthfeel is just awesome. Come on down, I'll share a bottle with you.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 9, 2015)

After reading that you use it I began a bit of reading on Scott Labs site. It seems that certain types of tannins actual add fruitiness and can help to reduce bitterness. That's what I love about a site with so many varied ways of making wines. You can learn new tricks all the time. Some years when we get more sun it is difficult to get some whites with a dark skin to press out without any bitterness. It seems some tannins might help out with it.

Julie I would love to come down some time and share some wine with you and all the PA'ers (well most anyways- wink,wink).


----------

